# Lighting makes me pull out my hair



## HVS (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi all. Real quick. I'm getting back into the hobby. I've never done live plants but I want to. Tank is a 55 g (standard 48") and will be more of a community tank (neons,tetras,etc...)

I have searched and searched the internet for lighting and advise and I still come up short. I'd like to plant it fairly dense but doesn't have to be an Amazon forest either. I would like to stay low tech (no co2) if possible. I've seen pictures of aquariums using less than or right around 1w per gallon(80w total on a 90g). Although that formula now a days isn't the best it's just a reference. And these tanks are flourishing with lush plant growth and health with the mentioned lighting and weekly to semi weekly fertilizing.

My dilema is: I like the look of the modern light fixtures that are out there that house the T-5 ho. But about the lowest in power that I can find is 2x54w (108 total w) and am being told that is too much for a low tech tank and that algae will most likely be a problem. I ran across a fixture by Coralife that house 1 28w Colormax and 1 28w 6700k T5 n.o. bulb for a total of 56w in a 48" length. It appears the fixture has cheap wire type legs on either end that may hold it up off my glass top. I can't find the balance of lower power to stay low tech yet get a nice modern looking fixture.

I need help on this subject. I've used search feature and have scoured the internet but just can't quite find the answer I am after. So I thought ask the folks that actually do this. My tank is yet to be set up and started. I'm trying to get all duck in a row before starting it. 

Sorry for a long post and thanks in advance.


----------



## peanutbowl (Mar 25, 2009)

you could always get the 2x54 watt model and either use only one bulb or add an actinic or something that doesn't really do anything for the plants.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

don't worry about it, people look at how beautiful the tank scape is not the light set look


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

If you are doing an El Natural type low-tech tank, 108 watts would be about perfect. I. however would opt for picking up a shop light from Lowes, Home Depot, or Wal-Mart and using 2x32 T8 normal outputs, or if you want the extra use 2 shop lights with 4x32 T8s. The cost, bulbs included is about $40, and yearly bulb replacement will cost between $10 and $20. You can hang them from the ceiling, and if you are handy you can put them on a pulley so you can hoist them out of the way to work in the tank. It always escapes me why people spend money on lighting a 55, when 128 watts of T8 will do any low tech, and 4 overdriven T8s will do a high-tech setup. Here's the page for overdriving if you are interested:

http://www.gwapa.org/articles/ODNO/

I have 4 overdriven T8s over my 55 and it does everything I need it to with CO2 and EI dosing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

With the T5HO light you were looking at you could also hang it higher so that the light that actually penetrates the tank is much less. You could put a glass between the light and the tank. You could add floaters. You could have an incredibly short photo period, maybe 5 hrs, at most. All of these things will cut down on the amount of light.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

peanutbowl said:


> you could always get the 2x54 watt model and either use only one bulb


Some like the Hagen GLO T5HO 2-bulb fixture does NOT work with just one bulb.


----------



## HVS (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 
@ TexGal. I have a glass top for it. The hinged kind.

As for hanging it higher. I'm not enough of an aquarium nut, no offense meant, to drill holes in my living room ceiling to hang a light from cables. I honestly didn't think about using one of the 54w T5 h.o. bulbs in a 2 bulber. Mostly because flourescnets usually don't work with just one. At least they used to not.

I'll keep searching. I think I may try the one Catalina with 2x28w. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

I suggest for a more inexpensive fixture the Nova Extreme high output t5 with 4 bulbs for 220 watts, that way as long as you want to do low light you can just use 2 bulbs for about 2 watts per gallon and if you start liking high light you will already have the right fixture. This is the fixture I have and it is good for the money. It comes with 2 actinic and 2 10,000k, just buy an extra 2 bulbs in the spectrum you choose. I got mine of drsfostersmith.com with nice cheap shipping right now.


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree i have the nova current 6x54 t5, I only have 4 lights running but this allows you to mix and match Kelvin ratings. Plant growth is great and when you add co2, or want a bigger aquarium you dont have to upgrade.


----------

